# Tick tock-walnut clock.....



## barry richardson (Jan 16, 2017)

@manbuckwal sent me this sweet piece of walnut burl a couple of years ago in a trade, and I finally got an idea for it. Not really much woodworking, hard to improve on mother nature. I just flattened and sanded it, and put a recess in it for the face and clockworks. Finished with poly. I was going for a sort of vintage look on the face, a little steam-punkish. Used a piece of aluminum diamond plate (the backside), Beat on it a little with a hammer, and sanded it for a dull finish. The markers are ebony. Oh yea, cut the aluminum circle out on the wood lathe. sticky taped it to a piece of mdf, worked great. clock face is about 11" diameter.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 16


----------



## CWS (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice Barry! Sometime we just need to leave things the way they are.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 16, 2017)

Now why would you make an item like that out of a piece of wood like that, where you have to look at it every time you come in the room?? 

It's a beautiful clock!! Nice work!! Love the screws!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 16, 2017)

I love the originality Barry - Nice work!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 16, 2017)

I love it! That's a great idea for an odd shaped slab like that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Now that piece can be showed for all time!! I like it

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nicely done. Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 18, 2017)

Looks great Mr Barry !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 22, 2017)

Hard to beat a barry Richardson creation when paired with wood supplied by manbuckwal

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 16, 2017)

And he lined up all the screws - kewl!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

